# Tecumseh hs35 question motor ID year



## Threw a Rod (May 8, 2008)

I hope some of you can remember the 1960's era Tecumseh 3.5 horizontal shaft engines because I have several questions. I know in 1964 tecumseh had a motor with the exhaust coming out the pto side of the motor. 

What year did Tecumseh start making the 3 1/2 motor coming out the rear of the motor near the carb side of the motor?

Here is a picture of a 1964 Rupp continental in it's day view when it first came out with the pto side exhaust 


Does any one have access to both kinds of motor parts manuals for these two styles of motors?

I gathered that early tecumsehs had 5/8 pto and later ones had 3/4 so my next question is did tecumseh have a 5/8 pto crankshaft for the rear exhaust version? 

And did Tecumseh aquire Lawson engines? and if they did what year did that happen?

And my last question is what factory spray paint in the can matches the original factory color.

Please enlighten me on any history you may know during this era. Seems like I do remember the hs35 I had had a high speed jet on the bottom of the bowl.
So if any one has a HS35 with the rear side exhaust port motor for sale - I'd be interested in it if it's the 1966 version.


https://skydrive.live.com/?sc=photo...D76638AA82&id=E792B9D76638AA82!1255&sc=photos


Here is some pictures of what I'm talking about.

Threw a Rod

email me at [email protected]


----------

